# Dirt 3, Replay speichern?



## Q!...deluxe (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

man kann ja die Replays sinnlos bei Youtube uppen aber ich würde sie lieber auf meiner HDD ablegen. Geht das irgendwie aus den Spiel heraus?

Grüße, Q!


----------



## Zergoras (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*

Wenn du die Videos hochlädst, dann werden die vorher irgendwo auf deinem Pc gespeichert. Inwiefern du diese abspielen kannst, weiß ich aber nicht. Die Replays müsstest du im DiRT 3 Ordner finden, bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher.


----------



## Freeak (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*

Nimm Fraps und Speicher dir die Dinger doch einfach auf Platte, muss diese nur Entsprechend Konvertieren. habe ich auch so gemacht (da man leider keine Komplette Etappe uppen kann).


----------



## Q!...deluxe (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*



Freeak schrieb:


> (da man leider keine Komplette Etappe uppen kann)



Das ist ja gleich das nächste, kann man diese 30Sekunen-Sperre nicht irgendwie abschalten? Hab schon privat "geuppte" Replays gesehen die länger waren...


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*



Q!...deluxe schrieb:


> Das ist ja gleich das nächste, kann man diese 30Sekunen-Sperre nicht irgendwie abschalten? Hab schon privat "geuppte" Replays gesehen die länger waren...


 Meinst du die "Sperren" bei FRAPS?
Die Entwickler wollen Geld, 27€.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Freeak (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Die Entwickler wollen Geld, 27€.



Die in meinen Augen gut angelegt sind. Isssen geiles Tool, allerdings ist die Videofunktion etwas bescheiden, wenn man Bedenkt das 3 min gleich mal 5-6GB sind.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*



Freeak schrieb:


> Die in meinen Augen gut angelegt sind. Isssen geiles Tool, allerdings ist die Videofunktion etwas bescheiden, wenn man Bedenkt das 3 min gleich mal 5-6GB sind.


 Die 27€ sind wirklich gut angelegt! 
Ich habe selber über 150 Videos Erfahrung damit und kann es nur empfehlen.
Das mit den GB ist kein Problem, FRAPS würde zuviel Leistung fordern, wenn es die Aufnahme bei der Aufnahme verarbeiten würde.
Einfach die Daten in ein Schnittprogramm schmeißen, rendern, done.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Freeak (22. Juli 2011)

Womit Bearbeitest du die Files?


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Womit Bearbeitest du die Files?


 Premiere Pro, das beste meiner Meinung nach, Apple SW kann da nicht mithalten.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Q!...deluxe (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*

Nee, Du kannst mi dem spielinternen Aufnahmetool nur 30sec Videos bei Youtube hochladen...


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*



Q!...deluxe schrieb:


> Nee, Du kannst mi dem spielinternen Aufnahmetool nur 30sec Videos bei Youtube hochladen...


 Ich würde eh FRAPS nehmen, also...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Q!...deluxe (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*

naja. das problem ist. FRAPS nimmt das Video kontinuierlich auf. Mit dem Tool im Spiel kann man auch mal zurückspulen wenn man mal einen moove nicht so gut hinbekommen hat und es nochmal versuchen ohne dass man davon später im Video was sieht...


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*



Q!...deluxe schrieb:


> naja. das problem ist. FRAPS nimmt das Video kontinuierlich auf. Mit dem Tool im Spiel kann man auch mal zurückspulen wenn man mal einen moove nicht so gut hinbekommen hat und es nochmal versuchen ohne dass man davon später im Video was sieht...


 Ich habe DiRT 3 nicht, kannst du da ingame die Replays wiedergeben?
Falls ja, kannst du eine aufnehmen und diese ingame wiedergeben und das mit FRAPS aufnehmen.
Tipp: Erst Aufnahme starten, dann Replay starten; Erst Replay beenden, dann Aufnahme beenden und den Anfang + Ende mit einem Videobearbeitungsprogramm rauschneiden. So hat man alles drin.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Q!...deluxe (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*

Oh ja, das ist eine gut Idee. So werd ich das machen...


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3, Replay speichern???*



Q!...deluxe schrieb:


> Oh ja, das ist eine gut Idee. So werd ich das machen...


 Super! 
Dann viel Spaß beim Aufnehmen!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Womit Bearbeitest du die Files?


 
Du kannst auch Virtual Dub benutzen, das ist gratis.


----------



## Freeak (28. Juli 2011)

Ahh OK Wunderbar, Kostenlose Programme sind immer gut.


----------

